

Chindōgu - wwilson
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chind%C5%8Dgu

======
JohnBerryman
[https://twitter.com/JnBrymn/status/562822888102060032](https://twitter.com/JnBrymn/status/562822888102060032)

